# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Siembran 200 mil alevinos para incrementar producción de peces en Ucayali

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Pucallpa, ago. 09 (ANDINA).-* En los últimos tres meses del año se han sembrado 200 mil alevinos de las especies paco y gamitana en piscigranjas que se encontraban en desuso en Ucayali, según informó el director regional de la Producción, Mariano Rebaza.  
Explicó a la agencia Andina que la iniciativa forma parte del programa de seguridad alimentaria del gobierno regional, destinado a incrementar la producción de peces a favor de las zonas más pobres de esta jurisdicción de la Selva. 
La meta es sembrar 200 mil alevinos más y, de esta manera, reactivar 40 hectáreas de infraestructura ociosa, que nos permita producir pescado que será ofertado a bajos precios, manifestó. 
Esta iniciativa se ejecuta en las cuatro provincias de Ucayali (Padre Abad, Coronel Portillo, Atalaya y Purús) con una inversión aproximada de 400 mil nuevos soles, expresó el funcionario. 
El objetivo es producir pescado a bajo precio, a fin de atender a la población, sobre todo en época de invierno, añadió. 
En otro momento comentó que continúa en ejecución el proyecto de preservación e incremento del paiche (especie selvática) en la laguna Imiría, uno de los principales lugares que provee de este recurso a la Selva. 
Dicha zona es resguardada por 14 comunidades nativas que viven en sus alrededores, con el objetivo de evitar la presencia de cazadores.Temas similares: Buscan tecnificar la producción de azúcar ecológica en Piura para incrementar potencial exportador ¿Quieres aprender como mejorar la eficiencia productiva, incrementar rendimientos y bajar costos de producción? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda Artículo: Sierra Exportadora prevé incrementar producción de granadilla en Huánuco en 25% este año Ucayali producirá peces amazónicos con fines de seguridad alimentaria Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado

----------

